# Just bought a third Fire!



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I ordered my Fire while the press conference was still going on. Then my younger son (26) saw it, and wanted one for Christmas. Our older son turned 30 on New Year's Eve, and had said he wanted an IPhone, basically for the apps (he has a Blackberry work phone that he uses for all of his phone calls and texting). So while we were in the Verizon store, and his son was playing with the Fire, he decided that the Fire would be perfect for him, and he wouldn't have to have a monthly contract for a cell phone. He can read on it, he can have apps, surf, use it for music, and have apps to keep the 3 year old entertained.

It will be here Thursday!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hoosiermama said:


> I ordered my Fire while the press conference was still going on. Then my younger son (26) saw it, and wanted one for Christmas. Our older son turned 30 on New Year's Eve, and had said he wanted an IPhone, basically for the apps (he has a Blackberry work phone that he uses for all of his phone calls and texting). So while we were in the Verizon store, and his son was playing with the Fire, he decided that the Fire would be perfect for him, and he wouldn't have to have a monthly contract for a cell phone. He can read on it, he can have apps, surf, use it for music, and have apps to keep the 3 year old entertained.
> 
> It will be here Thursday!


If he's going to surf on it, got to be in wifi range. With my various devices, I have to stop and think where I will be with each -- so wifi or cell service / 3G.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

He knows that...wants it for surfing mainly from home, as he doesn't want to use his work laptop.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

That is very true and it will not rack up thousands of dollars in texiting fees since it doesn't text, however it will email, which does not cost like texting does.



Sandpiper said:


> If he's going to surf on it, got to be in wifi range. With my various devices, I have to stop and think where I will be with each -- so wifi or cell service / 3G.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As long as he is in WiFi range, he can text all he wants from the Fire using one of the texting apps, such as textPlus or Textfree. But it sounds like he has a Blackberry that he uses for texting.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> That is very true and it will not rack up thousands of dollars in texiting fees since it doesn't text, however it will email, which does not cost like texting does.


There are texting apps and you can text for free...


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

He pays nothing for his phone, since its a work phone. I think he wants it for apps (especially for the little one) and surfing at home, instead of using his work laptop. He also has his music thru Amazon.

I know he'll enjoy it from the amount of playing he does with mine.

I'm excited for him.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

